
On the Building of a PostgreSQL Cluster - sriharis
https://speakerdeck.com/srihari/on-the-building-of-a-postgres-cluster
======
sriharis
Here the video of a talk I gave with the slides above:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzoyRv_7fEk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzoyRv_7fEk)

